# What's the latest with overnight camping on The Mumbles



## RobAndLou (Dec 27, 2016)

Good morning all. I'm currently thinking of an overnight at the mumbles carpark on the wildcamping app. Does anyone know the current situation of this carpark. I read on a few older posts that it might be ok, then it might not. Any local knowledge or recent experience would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## The laird (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry can't help on this


----------



## Dutchie51 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Knab Rock*

We stayed at Knab Rock car park in the Mumbles for a night last week, there were other campervans there that had already stayed a few nights. It is right on the bay with nice views!!


----------



## Witsy72 (May 1, 2017)

*Mumbles car park*

We stayed for one night after 7pm on the 29th april 2017 and left before 7am on the 30th april 2017. It was great with views out over the channel and 4 other vans were parked up too. It was nice to wake up with a coffee looking out to sea. Well worth a try.


----------



## Colin Osborne (Apr 1, 2018)

*Swansea Overnight*

We will have to find your car park next time we go to the Gower,. We got there last time a bit late in the dark, drove up to a housing estate on the hill, found a side road that was flat and ran up the side of a property with a big hedge. stayed the night, we had the locals saying hello in the morning Boyo!


----------

